
This one is big: Twitter just let you auto-follow your Facebook friends - aditya
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2010/06/23/this-one-is-big-twitter-just-let-you-auto-follow-your-facebook-friends/?awesm=tnw.to_16PPu&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to&utm_content=twitter-publisher-other
======
aditya
Hmm. I'm getting this, after allowing the Twitter app to connect:

 _An error has occurred because Facebook has blocked your ability to allow
this application to look up your friends. Twitter has requested that Facebook
remove the block._

